# what should i put in my snowballs?



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Good morning, 
so this is actually the quilt got me to make the jump back in to my own account on HT. so i made this floating nine patch baby quilt while Greencountypete was away for the weekend. and I am usually a quilt tie-er but i would like to put something in these snow ball blocks? it is not layered yet so applique is an option. i plan on donating this to the linus project, but its my first linus quilt and my first snowball pattern? 

any ideas? 

thanks
theresa


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! I really like that pattern!! where did you get it?? I'd love to have a copy.. and I do like your colors..and as for what I'd put in the middle...Nothing but some quilting..not much help to you I know.. but the pattern design looks very elegant just like it is..


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great as it is, but you could use some red thread & quilt a heart in there--that would be pretty simple.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with Tinker about the red thread. I sure would make those "pop".


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

that is a great idea! i love hearts. and hearts in the middle is a great idea. i might even doe them by hand.

the pattern is a freebie from the internet... its called floating nine patch . i used fabric i had in the house and i really like how it turned out . i posted a few months ago about what to do when everyone has a quilt but you still want to sew. and i decided to do linus quilts. they are small i can try new patterns and techniques. here is the link to this pattern.

Floating Nine Patch Baby Quilt Pattern

thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Post pics again when you get it finished!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the red rose on blue background. I love it. I


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Snow men would also be pretty on your snowballs.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Maura said:


> I have the red rose on blue background. I love it. I



i have a bunch of the prints from that line, and i was going to make Terry Atkinson's Monterrey Medallion ... over the passage of time, i no longer love the idea of that pattern in that fabric so i am using up the fabrics. The blue with the roses is my favorite.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

So have you decided on what to do yet? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

I am going to do the heart but I got caught up in other projects


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

so i am giving this thread a bump because i finally finished this quilt ... i put a heart in each snowball. all the same size and shape but each one a different color in rainbow order. here is a pic of the blue one .. thanks for all the ideas and the support this quilt was harder for me than i thought it would be. so much for quick and easy


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice! Love the pattern too. A very lucky child will cherish it I'm sure!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Turned out great! I would love to see a pic of the whole thing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, that looks lovely. How are you going to quilt it?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

That is just sooooo beautiful!


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

I tied it and the hearts are appliqued all the way through it ...I am more of a piecer than a quilter. I need to pick off the stray threads and then it and one other are off to their new homes


----------

